# Haying with the Grandson



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I mentioned that I had my grandson today for my birthday....he helped out and I introduced him to the Big M and let him drive it a bit....didn't take him long to realize what control did the speed  told him I wanted it pegged on 5mph and a full swath, he did purty good...stayed with us in the field most all day. Did some cutting, tedding....a good day.







Hard to see him in the "pilot seat" but he's drivin.....
He asked me about 5:00 "when do we get paid big" (they call me Big) I said, well...you have to pay me  "huh?" He asked....I said Ya, you're an apprentice and your learning and I'm your teacher, kinda like your mom. He looks at me quizzically.....about an hour later his dad is coming to pick him up and he comes up to me and says "Big, you know how we talked about me being an apprentice".... sure son why....he immediately plays this on my wife's phone and hands it to me  



I just laughed as he walked off to get in his dads truck.....


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday.

Sounds like a good day and Jeff and I both got a good laugh out of your grandson's . . . uh, reaction.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I just shook my head and he walked to his dads truck and never turned around.....I don't know where he found the song or anything, but as soon as he handed me the phone it rang out like only Paycheck could do "take this job and shove it" 
I'll be at his house in the am to pick him up for "another days work" (said he's saving for a new baseball bat) but I'm gonna play 9-5 by Dolly Pardon


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I don't have a grandson, or great grand son, but my oldest son also turned 59 yesterday!   You are Blessed for sure!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Enjoy those days Todd, seems they go fast. Was just talking to my oldest GD, and how she was singing the same song over and over, for a couple of hours, while sitting in the apprentice seat. I was RB, had her buckled in, after a couple hours (she did take a break to eat her snack she brought with her), it was nap time. The ability to snooze while your head is hitting the window, is amazing. :huh:

I think she was maybe 5 (now 12 going on 21!!). The song had a line in it going something like this: "witch, which couldn't sew a stitch". Naturally, I kept thinking, when is she going to accidentally use the B word.  She never did, just GP's mind was in the gutter.

My 5 year old GS, was over yesterday and he wanted to drive the telly, while I was loading 75 bales of hay. What he called 'driving' is turning the steering wheel from lock to lock. Took me twice as long to load the delivery trailer, but his smiling face was worth it. 

Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sounds like an absolutely fabulous day! Well, except for the rain on your hay of course! But hey, a little rain is bound to fall on every biker and haymaker.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Love it! Won't be long and he will be telling you what to do and how to do it. I've had a few of those moments lately. I asked my boy how did you get so smart? His response with a cold dead unblinking stare, "Mommy"

And from this time henceforth, you shall be called Big Dawg. So let it be written, so let it be done.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't take any photos today, but I laughed at that kid today.....man is he witty and funny. But he really is too smart....just leaves me kinda speechless sometimes. His vocabulary is just incredible at his age....I let my help take him in the tractor tedding today, he says "man, that Gavin really asks some smart questions doesn't he?" He said.."at one point, when we moved to another field he asked me if we were gonna do the 'circumference?' first...." he said, "I just nodded and said yes, I had no idea what he was talking about but I didn't want him to know that "
Funny kid....at one point he came inside to get a big ole glass of sweet tea  and told my wife "ya know GiGi I really don't care if Big pays me or not, I just have fun out here...." after sitting a few minutes he got up and said, "alright, I'm going back outside with the men" " gotta work up a sweat" (not sure where he heard that) 
So I'm going to pick him up for baling day tomorrow, told him I would pick him up right after church and we would eat lunch and head to the field for a day of baling....Good Times


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a day well spent....and a day that Gavin will ponder upon long after you are gone Todd. That's what a good man does.....pass it on to continue his lineage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dawg, have you bought Gavin that bat yet?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No, he's still working (if you count running around on the golf cart shooting anything that moves with his Red Ryder working) everyday! Spent the night last night and got up and helped with the chicken pen we're building for GG....taught him how to read a tape measure today, boys a quick learner. He caught a carp today in one of our ponds and of course proceeded to fill it full of BB's....poor carp  I bought that carp too! (Grass carp and they've accomplished their mission) 
So, I'm guessing he will work all week and get a weeks pay  that bat should be within his pay scale...if not he might need to look at a cheaper one, but I want him to spend HIS own money (Ok, so I may get the bat for an early birthday gift...like three months early )
Here he is today taking a break from a hunting excursion...
Looks like I need to get him on the lawnmower from the looks of that bahai in the background


----------

